
Bad Memory - reasons? - freshfey
Hello,<p>Recently (in the last 5-6 months) I noticed that my memory is getting worse and I'm not sure why.<p>Sometimes it happens that I forget simple daily words in a conversation. I can't remember stuff that I used to remember very good (house&#38;telephone numbers, etc.).<p>For example I go to the grocery store with the idea to buy bread. When I get home, I realize that I bought 3 other things but forgot the bread. It sounds funny, but this has never happened to me before this often.<p>Another problem is that I'm sometimes not able to build complete sentences or put my ideas into sentences, I stutter and I need 2-3 tries before getting the sentence right. Although I think that this is due to my less reading in this language (I'm native Swiss, but read almost every day in English [hacker news, books, papers, etc.], so I'm going to up the German reading to test whether this was the problem.<p>My sleep habits haven't changed (6-8 hours, depending on the day) a lot. I have a stressful daily life (startup work, studying EE, girlfriend) and even there I tend to forget simple tasks and to-do's, which annoys me really bad. I exercise 3-4 times a week (weight training) and eat a balanced diet with a lot of protein (which I supplement also). I do take an omega-3 supplement and drink mostly water and green tea. I haven't used any drugs at all in my life. I was always good in memorizing and remembering faces, etc.<p>This problem also keeps me from focusing on important tasks. For example when I pack my bag in the morning, I go to the kitchen to get my meal ready. I then enter the kitchen see an apple and think "oh I should take an apple, too." - wash it, bag it and leave the kitchen, without my meal.<p>I have two possible reasons (I know they are stupid...) for it, but I can't back them scientifically:<p>1. too much screen time (working, watching movies, surfing)<p>2. the fillers in my supplements don't do me any good.<p>Is learning/studying somewhat connected to the short-term memory? Because when I look back, I haven't studied "real material" for a long time (after HS -&#62; military -&#62; EE exams in summer).<p>I'm not sure but I believe that only my short-term memory is affected so far. Do these brain trainer apps help?<p>I really appreciate any help and ideas,<p>Thanks.
======
yannis
The famous Ichthyologist JLB Smith
[http://cdserver2.ru.ac.za/cd/011120_1/Aqua/Ichthyology/Ichth...](http://cdserver2.ru.ac.za/cd/011120_1/Aqua/Ichthyology/Ichthyology/JLB.htm)
used to say that every time he memorised the name of a new fish, he forgot the
name of a student. (For his brain remembering the fish was more important that
the name of a student). You are probably shifting your interests in other
areas than the commonalities of every day. While you packing lunch for the
office your brain is already working in the background on your work,
girlfriend problems and the like.

Your screen time reason is probably right too. Our attention to topics is
constantly shifting. Get off the internet for a day or two and read a book
that interests you, you will be surprised at your retention.

I personally don't like the idea of any supplements or artificial food. Try
and get what your body needs naturally. Coffee _can_ help.

~~~
freshfey
Thanks for your answer.

As I said I do have a healthy diet, but I'm supplementing because of the
weight training and I don't plan to take them forever.

------
CyberFonic
I went through a similar period too. Turned out to be burn out. It really does
creep up on you. Doing a startup work and studying EE is probably too much. In
my case it was a day job, moonlighting at a startup and a part-time Masters in
software engineering.

Hope your girlfriend is making you have some quality down time. If she is high
maintenance, then .... ;-)

My solution was to simplify my life, cut back on TV and take up meditation,
ditch the Masters and the startup and build a career and a social life. Your
stress levels go way down when you finally learn not sweat over all the
materialistic desires. Personally I'm wary of supplements, healthy eating is a
simpler and more reliable strategy.

~~~
freshfey
Yeah, I was thinking about a burn out, too. Unfortunately cutting one of the
two isn't an option at the moment.

I guess I'll integrate some meditation techniques, too and try to cut the
screen time whenever possible.

